# Dell Dimension Help



## Dan1805 (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a Dell Dimension 8400 and i want to upgrade my pc's graphic card and memory.

PSU:350W
Graphics Card: ATI X300 (PCI-E)
Processor: 3GHz Intel with HT Tech.
Memory: 512MB - DDR2, PC4200, 533MHz

I want to upgrade to...

Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 Value Select PC4200 Dual Channel Kit (2x1GB)
Graphics Card: HIS Excalibur ATI Radeon X1800 XL 256MB GDDR3 AVIVO TV-OUT/ Dual DVI (PCI-Express)

I was wondering if anyone could help me

Questions

1) Would i need to upgrade my PSU? If so would this do...

Season 512 430W Silent ATX 2.0 Power Supply

2) Would i need a card fan for the graphic card? 

Because it recommends anything over 75W graphic card would need a card fan. 

I'm posting here because it about modding...also dell support is crap.


----------



## Waldoinsc (Dec 27, 2005)

*Your right, Dell support sucks...*

unless you buy their products.  Also, be aware that if you still have a warranty from them, adding other gear will probably void it.

I have a Dell too, and I saw significant improvement by increasing the RAM.

I have a 9700 AIW video card and upgraded my PSU to 400W, and it has been flawless (minimum recommended for mine was 350W).  A 9700 doesn't use nearly as much power as a X1800, so I would be thinking at least a 500W PSU.

Last, and maybe most significant, is that when I installed my 9700 AIW, I could not fully load the Catalyst Control Center.  I know you are installing a PCI-E card, but the following may apply to you. I found out with the help of ATI, that indeed Dell sucks, and they had chopped the Windows XP Pro bundled with my computer such that there were no AGP drivers installed. Therefore, CCC could not write new drivers for the 9700, and I couldn't use the more advanced features of the 9700 (i.e. video capture).  I had to purchase another full version of Win XP Pro, install that, then I could load CCC and have full functions of the 9700. So beware if you bought the software bundled with the computer from Dell.


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 29, 2005)

i owned 2  dells 2400  4700  and all the stuff u mentioned will be fine wont void any warnttys i mean if u buy a new power sulppy and it breaks down after a week dont expect dell to replaces it go to the person you got it from i took out my ati 300 pcie and put in bfg 6600 gt inthe 4700 and had to upgrade the psu and the mobo fried and 2 day later dell came to the door and replaced it no questions asked  

for the video card you want you problay need somthing on the lines of a 500 watt  25a 12rail psu  alesser one problay will boot  your comupter but when playing demeanding games it will cut out
your vga card will come with good cooling good enough to oc it

btw your 8400 is daul channel with 4 slot (at least i would think my 4700 is)
4 512 stickes will run better then 2 1024 chips


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 29, 2005)

i aslo put a ati 9250 pci  (no agp slot)in my 2400 and i just install catalast 5.3 last night no problems


----------



## marinefg@adelphia.ne (Jan 1, 2006)

*wait be careful*

the reason one person blew mb is dell uses there own unique  psu design if you use standard psu MELTDOWN CITY


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 3, 2006)

marinefg@adelphia.ne said:
			
		

> the reason one person blew mb is dell uses there own unique  psu design if you use standard psu MELTDOWN CITY



That's not true for all models.  I believe most newer models use a regular ATX power connector.  At least my 4600 does.


----------



## tony929292 (Jan 4, 2006)

yea that was the reason i did some mod to the board and messed up


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah i used to have a 4800 for doing reports on and stuff, and its mobo was standard atx p4, it wasnt a bad machine, until i learned about amd


----------

